# Picked Up New 29fbhs Friday & Went Camping!



## 2girlsmom (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, we finally got our 29fbhs (fawn interior) camper on Friday at Fun Time RV in Cleburne, Tx.! We took it straight to Tyler State Park & we hated to come home today!!! We absolutely love it, our girls love it, & even our cocker spaniel was glad to have her own place under the bunks! Thanks to this site, when we were going over the trailer at the dealership, I asked about the duct flow problem & they checked it & guess what - no heat to the bedroom! They had not seen this before! The service man placed a piece of plywood in the vent & filled the area with some type of foam that would harden & after that the heat was blowing up through the vent! Hopefully it will remain working when winter comes! Anyway, we can't wait to use it again!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new trailer!!!

Picked it up and went camping.....

I took me 2 weeks to get ready to go.









Gary


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats on the new trailer!! hoping to get out with ours as well but it's SNOWING here in Minnesota







!! guess we shouldn't complain. mosquitos







are just around the corner. I'd rather be cold than itchy!!


----------



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback!! We pick ours up from Funtime tomorrow. I have a stomachache from all the excitement!! Who was your dealer. Ours was Robert Roe, and he really did us right. Threw in lots of cool options!

Kayse


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulatons on the new trailer







We get ours wed.


----------



## 2girlsmom (Mar 29, 2005)

kc4boysmom said:


> Congrats on the new Outback!! We pick ours up from Funtime tomorrow. I have a stomachache from all the excitement!! Who was your dealer. Ours was Robert Roe, and he really did us right. Threw in lots of cool options!
> 
> Kayse
> 
> ...


Hi!
Our salesman was David Kidd. We are closer to Genuine Rv in Nacogdoches, Tx., but Funtime had the best price!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, sounds like you had a great first trip out in your new Outback. Congrats!








Our new Outback should be here in a week or two - YEAH!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Funtime sells LOTS of trailers....got mine there last fall.

Enjoy your new Outbacks!!

Mark


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Enjoy,Enjoy,Enjoy and Enjoy







sunny sunny

Jim


----------

